# Planning Permission after a garage conversion



## corcoran1 (4 Apr 2020)

I was days away from completing my garage conversion (change a garage to home office/storage) when I got a letter from the enforcement team at Dublin city. It turns out that the original permission for my house (the small development) back in mid 2000 had a condition that the garage only be used for parking cars. Obviously, we had no idea of this. Anyway, we spoke to the DCC and they advised us to apply for permission. The work is 90% done - with just the window and door to go in. 

This is fine. We will do that. We got in touch with a local architect before the lockdown and agreed a plan. The architect sent us a proposal with the costings. These costings are huge. Their proposal is about 33% the value of the conversion. (The garage is an internal room on the ground floor of the house with no structural changes required, accessed internally). 

When speaking informally to others who have been involved in small building/planning projects, but not specifically similar to ours, we had been told to expect to pay hundreds, which is why the architects bill was a huge shock.

what im really asking is what are the cost guidelines for what we need to do? Are we being overcharged? what would DCC need from an architect in order to process our application. Its very difficult, in the current climate (the lockdown) to find an architect and proceed. We just want to make an informed decision.

thanks in advance.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (5 Apr 2020)

You can't expect advice on if a cost is unreasonable if you don't tell us what it is.


----------



## SPC100 (5 Apr 2020)

FWIW, I don't think you even need an architect to submit a planning permission request. As you already have your 'plan' you would need someone to do the drawings and submit the appropriate forms, and advertise the planninig request as required. It should not be very expensive.

edit: I bow to kceire's more informed advice below! Thanks for Sharing kc!


----------



## kceire (6 Apr 2020)

There's not a chance the bill will be in the hundreds im afraid.
The Planning and Development Act has been amended to allow for C-19 so statutory time frames etc have been extended. What this means is that that they will allow you additional time to prepare and lodge a Retention Planning Application.

Ok, fees, you really need to tell us what was quoted......but hundreds is not what it will be for the following reasons.....
The Newspaper cost will be at least €200.
The Planning Application fee is €102.
The OSi Maps are €70.
Then you add printing costs, lamination and erection of the site notice and the persons fee for doing the application.

DCC will require the full works of a normal Planning Application plus the details of the Retention and associated works.
This is what you are paying the Planning Agent for, Knowing how to put a valid PP together and lodging.

From doing these over the years, I would expect a bill of €xxxx.
Where in Dublin are you located?

Did you have any professional input into the garage conversion?
The first thing I do with these is to check the Parent planning to make sure there are no conditions de-exempting the exemptions, which yours obviously has. Reason I ask, is if they missed this, maybe they can arrange for the planning at a reduced cost.


----------

